# New Tow Vehicle



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

We have a 2009 Outback 210RS. Looking for a new TV for me. I have a 2004 Explorer with V8 but looking at either and 2008 Expedition with heavy duty tow package or 2009 Tahoe with heavy duty tow package. Will either one of these be okay?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wv outbacker said:


> We have a 2009 Outback 210RS. Looking for a new TV for me. I have a 2004 Explorer with V8 but looking at either and 2008 Expedition with heavy duty tow package or 2009 Tahoe with heavy duty tow package. Will either one of these be okay?


I would think either would do well, and be loads better than the Explorer!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Both will be a big improvement over the Explorer! Enjoy the search...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We towed our 21RS with a yukon, it did a good job. Only drawback was the truck was right at it's gross vehicle weight rating. It wasn't anywhere near it's tow rating but it's common a thing for 1/2 ton trucks to reach their gvwr before the tow rating.

Mike


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep either one will be a great improvement.

I love the look of both rigs.... You picked a tough decision! lol

Good Luck

Carey


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I think the Expedition has a longer wheel base and might help out with towing. You might want to search for a 2500 suburban, prices are good and you may find one for the same price. I dont think they make a 3/4 ton expedtion unless you find an Excursion. If you ever upgrade the camper to a bigger one your ready to pull with a bigger SUV. I took a quick look on line at vehicles and I saw some good prices on 2500 suburbans gas engines and Excursions with v10 gas and diesel engines. Knowing the mountains of West VA that might be a good option.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a 2006 Ford Expedition and have learned a lot about the towing with it. It also has the heavy duty tow package rated at 8900 pounds. One thing to remember is that there are no aftermarket or Ford options for mirrors. The mirrors on it will have to work. At least Ford and two different trailer supply outlets have told me that there are no aftermarket options...there might be one someplace. After following several threads on this forum and the factor of wheelbase entering into the equation you might want to consider a crew cab 3/4 ton.

On the plus side my expedition gets 18-20 on the raod when not towing and it is an amazing urban vehicle as a result of its tight turning radius.

Good luck!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

AKvagabond said:


> I have a 2006 Ford Expedition and have learned a lot about the towing with it. It also has the heavy duty tow package rated at 8900 pounds. One thing to remember is that there are no aftermarket or Ford options for mirrors. The mirrors on it will have to work. At least Ford and two different trailer supply outlets have told me that there are no aftermarket options...there might be one someplace. After following several threads on this forum and the factor of wheelbase entering into the equation you might want to consider a crew cab 3/4 ton.
> 
> On the plus side my expedition gets 18-20 on the raod when not towing and it is an amazing urban vehicle as a result of its tight turning radius.
> 
> Good luck!


I'd recommend McKesh Mirrors. They should fit about any TV out there.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Nathan said:


> I have a 2006 Ford Expedition and have learned a lot about the towing with it. It also has the heavy duty tow package rated at 8900 pounds. One thing to remember is that there are no aftermarket or Ford options for mirrors. The mirrors on it will have to work. At least Ford and two different trailer supply outlets have told me that there are no aftermarket options...there might be one someplace. After following several threads on this forum and the factor of wheelbase entering into the equation you might want to consider a crew cab 3/4 ton.
> 
> On the plus side my expedition gets 18-20 on the raod when not towing and it is an amazing urban vehicle as a result of its tight turning radius.
> 
> Good luck!


I'd recommend McKesh Mirrors. They should fit about any TV out there.








[/quote]

I have a set of McKesh mirrors and I have to say, between those and the inexpensive 'tie ons', I find them amazing. Do I look a bit geeky driving down the road with this strap going down the door? Probably. But #1, they are safe as I can see plenty behind me, #2, they don' so much as vibrate, resulting in the clear view needed for #1. Two thumbs up for these geeky (and expensive) mirrors.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

CA-NYCamper said:


> I have a 2006 Ford Expedition and have learned a lot about the towing with it. It also has the heavy duty tow package rated at 8900 pounds. One thing to remember is that there are no aftermarket or Ford options for mirrors. The mirrors on it will have to work. At least Ford and two different trailer supply outlets have told me that there are no aftermarket options...there might be one someplace. After following several threads on this forum and the factor of wheelbase entering into the equation you might want to consider a crew cab 3/4 ton.
> 
> On the plus side my expedition gets 18-20 on the raod when not towing and it is an amazing urban vehicle as a result of its tight turning radius.
> 
> Good luck!


I'd recommend McKesh Mirrors. They should fit about any TV out there.








[/quote]

I have a set of McKesh mirrors and I have to say, between those and the inexpensive 'tie ons', I find them amazing. Do I look a bit geeky driving down the road with this strap going down the door? Probably. But #1, they are safe as I can see plenty behind me, #2, they don' so much as vibrate, resulting in the clear view needed for #1. Two thumbs up for these geeky (and expensive) mirrors.
[/quote]

Id say you look smart with the straps down the door... Those mirrors make you safe... In my world of a driver, I call smart drivers, safe drivers! And that makes everyone happy!

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Id say you look smart with the straps down the door... Those mirrors make you safe... In my world of a driver, I call smart drivers, safe drivers! And that makes everyone happy!


Agree....I had McKesh mirrors prior the buying the F-350. They work GREAT.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

X2 on the used 3/4 ton 'Burb or Excursion. My FiL just purchased a used 2005 Excursion with the 6.0 diesel for about 16k. Gas Excursions and 3/4 ton 'Burbs can be had for a bit less. We durn near went the 3/4 ton 'Burb route. Had a super nice one located in Ft. Worth for about $13,750.

Something to keep in mind about both: On those 3/4 on 'burbs, the shocks that come with that autoride suspension are hi-dolla make ya holla. On the Excursion, they softened the rear suspension to the point that alot of folks put riderite airbags on them to help support the tongue weight of their trailers.

-CC


----------



## 9497 (May 15, 2009)

AKvagabond said:


> I have a 2006 Ford Expedition and have learned a lot about the towing with it. It also has the heavy duty tow package rated at 8900 pounds. One thing to remember is that there are no aftermarket or Ford options for mirrors. The mirrors on it will have to work. At least Ford and two different trailer supply outlets have told me that there are no aftermarket options...there might be one someplace. After following several threads on this forum and the factor of wheelbase entering into the equation you might want to consider a crew cab 3/4 ton.
> 
> On the plus side my expedition gets 18-20 on the raod when not towing and it is an amazing urban vehicle as a result of its tight turning radius.
> 
> Good luck!


Your wheelbase on the Expedition is the same as the wheelbase on my 06 Durango, 119 according to on line specs. Yet you are towing a 28 ft. Outback. I also have the tow package on my TV. Can you tell me what problems you've encountered with towing (sway, etc.) and what mods you have made to control any issues?

Looking at buying a 230 rs or 250 rs, but am being advised by other Outbackers that the Durango is not adequate due to the wheelbase of 119.2 inches.

Thanks,

Calilady


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Your Durango is 3 inches narrower.. That is side to side.. Thats the difference.. The Expedition is same wheelbase, but 3 inches wider..

I was reading your other post and the wrecks people are talking about are with people towing 30+ foot trailers with Durangos.

If you have a good equalizer hitch set up properly you could tow a 23 footer... 21 would be better.. There are several light weight brands out there you should look into also.

Now if you want to tow a bigger trailer than 23 foot, call sean at Pro Pride Hitch.. Google that..

I dont know your money situation but a PP hitch is 2 grand for the hitch.. A good eq hitch is 3-400..

Some of the lightweight trailers also cost more than an outback, because more expensive products are used to build them.

A durango can make a dandy tow vehicle IF the proper hitch products are used and set up properly..

Yes there are many horror stories of wrecks with em.. These are from people towing way over the max length of about 23 feet for durangos.

I haul rv's for a living and stopped for a lunch break and seen your post.. I run 20k miles a month out here... I see thousands of durangos towing 21-23 footers all the time...

Ive never seen one involved in a wreck towing that size trailer..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

One more quick point is an outback is a full size 8 foot plus wide trailer.. There are 21-23 foot models out there that are 7.5 feet wide and have slideouts too..

I haul one made by Heartland and its called Edge.. The make a 7.5 wide 21 footer with a slide. Weighs maybe 3000 lbs..

Keystone makes some too but cant think of the brand names.

A new company called evergreen rv may have something out now too.. They are the old pilgram companies employees.

But look at all the different brands and youll find them..

One more thing is if you have to have an outback. Go by the dealer and have them hook you one up and take it for a test drive... Any good dealer that knows your serious and wants to sell a unit will allow this..

Take the salesman with you and go drive in town, and on the highway, up and down hills... Yea like a 50 mile drive.. Decide for yourself with the salepersons help.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is a link to Evergreen RV. click Your Durango could tow several of the smaller models safely.

Evergreen RV is brand new with cutting edge lightweight RVs. You would be one of there 1st customers. Made by ex Pilgrim RV employees.. Pilgram was leading the way in ultra light rvs before going bankrupt.. Now the technology continues.

Carey


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

We have an expedition and are currently in the market for an excursion. The expedition pulls my trailer just fine so power is not an issue. What is at issue is the wheelbase and suspension. Like others have said, a safe driver is a smart driver.

The expedition will have no problems with your current trailer. There are several members on this forum who use expeditions to pull 25' and smaller trailers.

Hope this helps!

The one advantage the tahoe will have over the expedition is the tow/haul mode. That changes how the tahoe shifts while towing. Its a nifty little thing to have when towing, especially in rolling or mountainous terrain.


----------



## Bakerman (May 1, 2007)

Hi,

I have a set of McKesh mirrors for sale. Since mirrors are mentioned in this thread several times thought I would post them here. Bought new in '06, stored in garage when not in use. Good condition and have worked well for me on my Expedition...but just upgraded TV to Sierra 2500 which has tow mirrors! Can send pics. $70 obo.


----------

